# Stain for 6" T&G pine ceiling



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking for some advice for staining my back porch ceiling on my new house. Builder was going to do a one step stain and seal but I'm pretty sure I need to seal it afterwards. They use Pittsburgh paints but I could provide my own. Looking for suggestions on Brands and even shades. Trim is dark brown an brick is browns and tans.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think you could get away with a medium dark brown color like it looks like your door is. As is..it looks unfinished (probably is) and just doesn't match up with other decor


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Picked up a product called sikkens from Lucas Cedar. A friends dad recommended it and has it on his porch... supposed to be top notch. I'll post some pics once they get it done.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Be careful with pine. The differences in resin content can make the stain splotchy. Most usually seal the pine first with a wash coat of clear shellac, then apply the stain. It will definitely need a top coat (or several) of sealer. Use something listed for outdoor use to keep from getting UV or moisture damage.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I have outdoor ceilings very similar to that. I used a Sherwin Williams product they refer to as a "Toner". Comes in redwood, cedar, etc. Very subtle but comes out looking great and it's a one step process. Stay away from the "glossy" finishes, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------

